# [SOLVED] Epson Perfection 4490 Scanner: flashing lower Lamp?



## LCGI (May 30, 2011)

Howdy,
My daughter recently scanned about 50 photos in the one session.... when I went back the next day... after switch on... the flouro lamp now flashes;
normal intensity for 2-secs, lower brightness for 3 secs... repeating.

The consequence to this, is that when preview or scan is optioned - there is series of horizontal bands in the resulting image.... (more bands on slower scan speed)

Sounds like a faulty image lamp ?? ( I hear folk say)

Hmm... getting hold of a replacement lamp - seems to be an issue !!

Epson do not sell them... and their authorized parts distributor(s) want to sell me a complete carriage mechanism.... AUD$ 450.00 !!!

Surely there is a common source for the simple flouro tube that would appear to be faulty ???

Any help and suggestions to identifying and sourcing a replacement lamp - would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance..... :4-dontkno


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Scanner: flashing lower Lamp?*

Lamp brand/type/model #


----------



## LCGI (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Scanner: flashing lower Lamp?*



Dogg said:


> Lamp brand/type/model #


Hi Dogg,
Thanks for your interest.... and response.
Yes.... thats what I'm trying to determine - eh?

Lamp Brand / Type / Model# 

I do have the Epson Service Manual for this Machine... which includes circuit diagrams and main part lists etc..... alas, I have not found any reference to the lamp - in the parts lists. 
Perhaps the needed lamp specs are implicit and incorp. in the circuit diagram ??
I dunno - as I'm not that technical to evaluate this.

I can email the Manual/Circuit Diagrams - if someone can interpret from this?

All help highly appreciated....
:sigh:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Scanner: flashing lower Lamp?*

I can't find a part number. Any reference that I can find to the lamp, refers to the entire carriage. There also aren't any "user replaceable" parts. The only part numbers I can find, are for the misc items. As it's not under warranty, it would be cheaper to simply replace it.


----------



## LCGI (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Scanner: flashing lower Lamp?*



Dogg said:


> I can't find a part number. Any reference that I can find to the lamp, refers to the entire carriage. There also aren't any "user replaceable" parts. The only part numbers I can find, are for the misc items. As it's not under warranty, it would be cheaper to simply replace it.


Yep.... I've been there and done that my friend (scroll-up) there are about 16 components in the Main Carriage Assy.

However, to trash the machine is wastefuli (top transparency scanner - works just fine) AND is that not just falling into the Epson Commercial Trap ?

I'm sure they (epson) do not manufacture the Lamps ... but like other scanner manufacturers - source such parts from specialist flouro Lamp manufacturer.

Do you think there would be markings or ID on the actual lamp ? (i have not disassembled the unit yet)

The lamps function is simply to provide a constant light source - so any compatible flouro tube would do the job (I'm guessing)

Very frustrating this ......

Regards,
Larry


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Scanner: flashing lower Lamp?*

Pull it apart and look. But it's not an "Epson" issue. Most hardware from ALL makers suffer a similar fate. Mainly as it's not cost effective to repair. Most hardware in this price range isn't even repaired when it's under warranty...it's simply replaced. As they replace it anyway, there is no need for them to supply replacement parts.


----------



## LCGI (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Scanner: flashing lower Lamp?*



Dogg said:


> Pull it apart and look. But it's not an "Epson" issue. Most hardware from ALL makers suffer a similar fate. Mainly as it's not cost effective to repair. Most hardware in this price range isn't even repaired when it's under warranty...it's simply replaced. As they replace it anyway, there is no need for them to supply replacement parts.



Hi Dogg,
I'm pleased to advise..... PART IS SOURCED !!

After 2 or 3 emails with Jose Cruz at JKL Lamps (very helpfull).... it was determined that a replacement CCFL that would suit my Epson 4490 (lower) scanner - is available from Mouser Electronics - Electronic Component Distributor
The actual P/N is; BF3222-24B which is listed on page 131 of the Mouser Catalogue.
Viz;
http://au.mouser.com:80/catalog/catalogUSD/643/131.pdf

I hope this will help others in similar circumstances - to source components economically.

Thanks for your time Dogg.

Regards,
Larry :wave:


----------



## laiwaitow (Jul 19, 2011)

plse email me the manual for the epson scanner 4990 as I have a problem of power supply.Thanks Regards 
Philippe Mauritius


----------



## LCGI (May 30, 2011)

laiwaitow said:


> plse email me the manual for the epson scanner 4990 as I have a problem of power supply.Thanks Regards
> Philippe Mauritius


Hi Philppe,
The Service Manual for the Epson 4990 is in PDF format and filesize is 10MB.
Not sure where you want this sent to ? (email address)
OR
whether your eMail System can handle this filesize ? (as an attachment)

Please advise further...
Regards,
Larry


----------



## starsky01 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Scanner: flashing lower Lamp?*

Hi LCGI,
Where can I get a copy of the service manual with the parts break-down? Also,
did you ever get the name/number of that lamp?
Thanks,
Starsky


----------



## LCGI (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Scanner: flashing lower Lamp?*



starsky01 said:


> Hi LCGI,
> Where can I get a copy of the service manual with the parts break-down? Also,
> did you ever get the name/number of that lamp?
> Thanks,
> Starsky


Hi Starsky.
Yes I got the replacement scanner lamp (ex-USA) and it has been working like a new machine ever since...no worries... I also have the service manual somewheres on this mac. (pdf)

Send me your contact details (email) and I will forward all the details to you directly - OK?

Regards,
Larry, Brisbane, Australia

[email protected]


----------



## TonyTheToolGuy (Aug 28, 2014)

I too had my lamp go out, a while back, and my scanner has been sitting since. After just reading this thread I went downstairs and gutted an old HP all-in-one I had laying around. It had a cold cathode tube that was 5mm longer with only a little blackening at one end so I cut it out (its connections where crimped) and soldered it into the Epson's high voltage leads and voila, I have light. I have noticed that cold cathode tubes always get blacker sooner and more at one end so I flipped it around figuring it might last a little longer. I soldered the blackish end onto the shorter of the two high-voltage leads, the left side of the scanner carriage.
Oh, and my Epson cold cathode tube at the end of the longer hi-voltage lead, on the right side of the scanner carriage, was very black and it was broken a couple millimeters from its connection. It also melted some of the plastic around it.
My scanner worked again but made a grinding noise when starting a scan. It was also not syncing properly, messing up its registration. Turns out it had another issue, and that is my scanner carriage was sticking around the home location so I flipped the carriage over and discovered that Epson used a sticky semi-fluid adhesive to set the position of a mirror or something under the scanning carriage and this adhesive-which is quite frictiony-was rubbing on the metal EMF shielding over the circuit board. I heated up my soldering iron and remelted the gooey stuff back where it was supposed to be and now my scanner works well again.
I will keep an eye out for the old style scanners and all-in-ones with the cold cathode tubes at the thrift stores and stock up on some of these tubes.


----------

